# Mahindra tractor over heating, Please Help



## Toby Smart (Oct 7, 2018)

I have a 2014 Mahindra 6110 with 800 hours on it, that has been over heating every time I cut my grass with my 12 ft. Rhino bush hog. This problem started in the first of July this year when the plastic fan and belt broke for no reason. Right after my dealer replaced the fan and belt I started getting a Squealing sound coming from my AC compressor because the compressor was locking up. If I turned the AC on and off 3 or 4 times the Squealing sound stopped and the AC would work, BUT my tractor would over heat within 30 minutes of grass cutting with the AC on. I always ran my Tractor in Medium and the gear in number 1. I have run my tractor for the past 4 years like this with out it ever over heating. My Dealer told me to run my tractor in Low and number 1 gear till they figure out what is going on with my tractor and its over heating problem. I did as my dealer suggested and ran my tractor in Low and 1, and now it took 40 minutes this time for my tractor over heat again. I found if I run my tractor in neutral at 1700 rpm and with the pto shut off and the ac shut off that I can get the Temperature down from hot to 1/2 in 4 or 5 minutes and I can continue to cut my grass for another 10 minutes before the tractor over heats again. Now out of Frustration I tried something new. I got my tractor temperature back down to 1/2 now, and when I turned the ac on the temp immediately when to 3/4 before I shut the ac off, I did this 4 times and each time it did the same thing, it immediately when from the 1/2 to 3/4 before I would shut the ac off, because if I didn’t shut the AC off, it go up into the hot. This all happened while my tractor was sitting in neutral. So I thought ok lets try running the tractor with the ac off. I put the tractor back in medium and number 1 in the gears, and I had to open all the windows like I have had to do many times before, but with the ac off I was able to completely cut all 6 acres of grass around my house with the temperature now just below 1/2 and no over heating. I am Sorry for the long post, but I believe my AC compressor is BAD AGAIN? If this AC compressor is bad and this is what is causing my over heating problem, This will make the THIRD AC COMPRESSOR in 4 years that had to be replaced. If any of you think my AC compressor is bad, My Question to you Is this NORMAL for Mahindra tractors to burn up the AC compressors? A new AC compressor is around $700.00 to 800.00 for the compressor alone, not counting labor to put it on. Please Help me, Is this NORMAL for Mahindra tractors to burn up the AC compressors in such a short time? I Thank you all for any help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Perform an engine block integrity test, and verify the block is not cracked leaking compression into the cooling system. If that happens the engine overheats under load, the greater the load the worse it overheats. 

I suspect the AC compressor is simply the proverbial straw on the camel's back of an engine with a cracked block.

A quick way to test for compression leaking into the radiator is to remove the radiator cap with the engine cold, start it, put a load on the PTO and watch for bubbles in the neck of the radiator filler.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Had a similar problem on one of my tractors and found out chaff was so thick between the AC condenser and radiator that it blocked a lot of air off. Make sure it's clean in there. PJ


----------



## Toby Smart (Oct 7, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Perform an engine block integrity test, and verify the block is not cracked leaking compression into the cooling system. If that happens the engine overheats under load, the greater the load the worse it overheats.
> 
> I suspect the AC compressor is simply the proverbial straw on the camel's back of an engine with a cracked block.
> 
> A quick way to test for compression leaking into the radiator is to remove the radiator cap with the engine cold, start it, put a load on the PTO and watch for bubbles in the neck of the radiator filler.


*RC Wells* Thank you so very much for your reply and help/ Have a great week, Sincerely Sammie


----------



## Toby Smart (Oct 7, 2018)

PJ161 said:


> Had a similar problem on one of my tractors and found out chaff was so thick between the AC condenser and radiator that it blocked a lot of air off. Make sure it's clean in there. PJ


pj161 Thank you so very much for your reply and help/ Have a great week, Sincerely Sammie


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

thermostat!!


----------



## Toby Smart (Oct 7, 2018)

FredM said:


> thermostat!!


*FredM* thank you


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Third compressor in 4 years?!? Is there not some sort of warranty on those things, or even a core charge to exchange the thing? Definitely sounding like a load issue on the engine. Does the engine sound different when you turn on the air conditioning? Definitely do the radiator bubble test that RC mentioned as I suspect a cracked head perhaps. Do some of the cheap things mentioned to help you out as well, like cleaning the rad fins, but be careful not to bend or flatten them. Then test your thermostat. Did this overheating start *after* you replaced the first compressor?


----------



## Toby Smart (Oct 7, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Third compressor in 4 years?!? Is there not some sort of warranty on those things, or even a core charge to exchange the thing? Definitely sounding like a load issue on the engine. Does the engine sound different when you turn on the air conditioning? Definitely do the radiator bubble test that RC mentioned as I suspect a cracked head perhaps. Do some of the cheap things mentioned to help you out as well, like cleaning the rad fins, but be careful not to bend or flatten them. Then test your thermostat. Did this overheating start *after* you replaced the first compressor?


*pogobill* Thank you for your reply. Yes when I turn on the AC on the engine does sound different and it likes the compressor is dragging and lowing the motor down. Now if I cut my grass with the AC off, my tractor temp stays at 1/2 and does not over heat. so would you still think it might have a cracked head? Thanks Sammie


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Look for bubbles, perhaps smokey ones in the rad with the tractor running. Take the cap off before you start the tractor. No bubbles, no cracks I'd say.
Is the AC in your Mahindra an aftermarket unit? If the overheating started after you replaced the first compressor, you may have the wrong one on it!?!


----------



## Toby Smart (Oct 7, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Look for bubbles, perhaps smokey ones in the rad with the tractor running. Take the cap off before you start the tractor. No bubbles, no cracks I'd say.
> Is the AC in your Mahindra an aftermarket unit? If the overheating started after you replaced the first compressor, you may have the wrong one on it!?!


*pogobill* Thank you for your reply. I will check the rad like you said. The AC compressor was a Mahindra and my dealer installed it


----------

